# WC Playoffs - 2nd RD: (7) L.A Lakers @ Memphis Grizzlies (6) [OPEN TO ALL!]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Vote based on who you think would win in a seven game series.

Open to all. 

You cannot vote for your matchup, or conference. 

[if you did you not make the playoffs for the conference, you have been allowed to vote]*














*GM: KiddFan4eva5

C- Lorenzen Wright/Jarron Collins
PF- P.J Brown/Kenny Thomas/Chuck Hayes/Orien Greene
SF- Peja Stojakovic/Rasual Butler
SG- Dwyane Wade/Matt Harpring
PG- Tony Parker/Milt Palacio



*


*@*














*GM: Samael

C- Pau Gasol/Dikembe Mutombo
PF- Chris Bosh/Maurice Taylor/Chris Taft 
SF- Michael Finley/James Singleton/Matt Barnes
SG- Ben Gordon/C.J Miles
PG- Delonte West/Royal Ivey
*


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Lakers bigs are just good enough to bother the Grizzlies' bigs enough to allow the Lakers far superior backcourt to win this series


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Pau and Bosh will dominate Brown and Wright. End of discussion.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Memphis starting 5 is strong but their bench is well...

Lakers for me


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I like that Memphis outfit. It wont be easy winning against the Lakers, but i think they can overcome.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*(6) Memphis Grizzlies advance to WCF*


----------

